# Towee Flats Fishing Florida Keys



## Max Inchausti (Feb 13, 2020)

Hey everyone I'm new to the forum but I am currently the owner of a 16ft towee fully rigged for flats fishing. Last year this boat was used extensively near the Fort Myers Beach area and worked flawlessly. This year, however, I'm planning a trip to the Keys for tarpon and do not know much about the area. I was curious if anyone has any experience running a boat like this in the Keys or any insight into how the water conditions get down there? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Tight lines,

Max


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Hate to say it Max but you asked a "BIG" opened ended question and you will get a lot more responses if you get more specific. Please realize that most people will not give you there best fishing areas/along with tidal thoughts in the Keys as the fishing pressure is making it tougher and tougher to fish, especially for Poons on public forms. I think it would be smart to pick out a specific location in the Keys you want to fish and then ask for some general thoughts on where to start fishing. Also letting us know what your preferred way of fishing for Tarpon would be helpful. Like I will be using live bait (crabs, pinfish, or mullet), artificial, or fly! As for your little skiff it will be fine in the back county and ok out front if the weather is nice.


----------



## Max Inchausti (Feb 13, 2020)

Bonecracker said:


> Hate to say it Max but you asked a "BIG" opened ended question and you will get a lot more responses if you get more specific. Please realize that most people will not give you there best fishing areas/along with tidal thoughts in the Keys as the fishing pressure is making it tougher and tougher to fish, especially for Poons on public forms. I think it would be smart to pick out a specific location in the Keys you want to fish and then ask for some general thoughts on where to start fishing. Also letting us know what your preferred way of fishing for Tarpon would be helpful. Like I will be using live bait (crabs, pinfish, or mullet), artificial, or fly! As for your little skiff it will be fine in the back county and ok out front if the weather is nice.


The plan is to stay in Islamorada and explore the backcountry but some of the areas we're looking into are decent runs. We just wanted to get an idea if the runs are doable in a small boat or if were wiser to stick to more protected areas. Also, we will be targeting Tarpon exclusively with flies.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I quit fishing Islamorada area back in the late 90's due to so many Guides using the area, so I cannot help you there. At 60 I have forgot more than I know, but I know the Lower Keys really well! Maybe some other guys can help you with Islamorada!~ 

First off, I would recommend you get off you wallet and book a Guide a couple of days while you are in the Keys. Back in the early 80's while I was in college, I worked a lot of odd jobs just to earn money to come fly fish for Tarpon with a guide (because it was a dream of mine)! If you do hire a guide, respect the areas he fishes and avoid them for the rest of the week. But I bet if you tip well and ask politely, he would help you out on other locations to Poon fish the rest of the week. As for exploring the Keys backcountry take your time as slow is better than fast!! Good luck!!


----------



## Wbyman (Apr 2, 2020)

Hoping for a few more replies?


----------

